# The Warriors are in the playoffs!!!! vs dallas!!!!



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

I CANT BELEIVE IT!! ITS PLAYOFF TIME!!!WATCH OUT DALLAS

congrats to the warriors:cheers: 42 wins and 40 losses for the season


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

I hope they shake things up in the playoffs.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Some people think we've got no chance, while some people are overly optimistic about us. I think the most likely scenario is that we take the series to 6 games and give the Mavs a bit of a scare.

Hopefully, of course, we actually can pull off an upset. It's rather difficult in these 7-game series days.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Careful what you wish for....:biggrin:


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Yoyo said:


> Some people think we've got no chance, while some people are overly optimistic about us. I think the most likely scenario is that we take the series to 6 games and give the Mavs a bit of a scare.
> 
> Hopefully, of course, we actually can pull off an upset. It's rather difficult in these 7-game series days.


I see there's a bit of realism on these boards. I agree with your 6 game scenario with the Mavs getting a good scare out of the deal. Some of the sportswriters in the Dallas area seem to feel the Mavs will win it in 5, but I prefer to give props to the Warriors for their fire and energy. I'll take the Mavs in 6. 

It's very true that what happens in the regular season is almost never an indicator of what will happen in the playoffs. The regular season and playoffs are horses of two different colors. Beating a team in a given regular season meeting is one thing, trying to beat them in a 7 game playoff series is another story entirely.

Last night after the Mavs victory over the Sonics, the Mavs play-by-play guy commented that the pre-season was finally over for the Mavs. Meaning that the regular season was just a dress rehersal for the playoffs as far as the Mavs were concerned. Now it's time to rumble! 

Congrats on making the playoffs guys!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Congrats guys

Glad to see Nellie back in the playoffs and my boy Monta playing great, but I still want the Mavs to give ya'll a whooping =]

Mavs in 5.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey I am overly optimistic for yall! I definitely think it will be a hard fought series. I am excited to see what happens.

Congrats making the playoffs!

:cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Congrats to you guys, you've had strong young teams for awhile, about time you got there.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I haven't seen Warrior fans pumped up like this since the days of Cwebb and Run TMC.. It's gonna be hard to take down Dallas but I know the Oracle is gonna be a mad house.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

you guys should be excited that your team is in the playoffs. i guess since the clippers are out of the playoffs ill root for the warriors. GO UNDERDOGS!!!


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

realism. its true. we probably won't win this series. but it feels amazing none the less. 12 straight years not in it, we're on the 13th...geez. dallas i believe up until you guys started making it you were 11 straight out i think? is this how great you felt when you finally made the playoffs??? it's an amazing feeling, there's a buzz around the whole bay area. i havn't seen this many warrior gear out in the streets EVER. i know...bandwagoners...but like i said i havn't had the experience of bandwagoners...it's a little weird. welcoming but disturbing at the same time. but i can see competitive series, with the mavs probably winning it in 5-6...with only one game being a blowout. the oracle will probably be the loudest arena out of the playoffs tho. but damn, win or lose, how great was this feeling???

it doesn't matter if we get voted for prom king, as long as we got invited to the dance.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Best of luck to you guys, and let the Warriors beat on the Mavs!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The_Sandstorm said:


> dallas i believe up until you guys started making it you were 11 straight out i think? is this how great you felt when you finally made the playoffs???


True - and we met Stockton's and Malone's Jazz in the first round, and won!! It was best of five, so sneaky things can happen - but it is a neat feeling. No matter the outcome, I hope you guys really enjoy every minute. :clap2: 

Just not too much. :sadbanana:


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

go out there and beat the mavs into the dirt!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Barnes true to word: Gets a Mohawk



> Barnes said the new look came about as a result of some boastful talk a few weeks back with team leaders Baron Davis and Stephen Jackson.
> 
> "I told Baron and Steve at the end of February that if we made the playoffs, I'd get a Mohawk," Barnes said. "And we made the playoffs, so I got a Mohawk. It wasn't really a bet. We were just talking trash, saying, 'I'll do this, and I'll do that,' and that was one of the things."


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

The_Sandstorm said:


> the oracle will probably be the loudest arena out of the playoffs tho. but damn, win or lose, how great was this feeling???


It's gonna be even louder if the W's can steal a game in Dallas.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Got my tickets for Game 3. Paid a grip for lower bowl seating, but it's been 13 years in the waiting. Why not spend some dough?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

I dont have any tickets:thumbdown: they should play games in Australia:lol:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck Warriors :cheers: You really can be very hard opponent for Mavs  I am for Warriors


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

DAMN, i have skool when the game is on...maybe i will have a bad cough tomorrow


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

More photos from the Oracle yesterday:

<embed src="http://img107.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="320" height="240" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="FFFFFF" menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img107/1008/1177262117zc5.smil"/>
<br/><a href="http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php">Go to ImageShack® to Create your own Slideshow</a>​


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

GO WARRIORSSSSS!!!! Take out the mavs for everyone else.


----------

